# Looking for OOP Chaplains



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,

I am a huge fan of Chaplains, the manager of the local GW even says I have a fetish for it.
The past two years I have collected most Chaplains and I have constructed quite a few on my own.

But now I'm looking for Chaplain models which have gone out of production, OOP.

Xavier, the old Lemartes or the old Asmodai. (Was waiting for a resin version of that one, but they completely redid the model.)
Not necessarily a character, as long as it's out of production there's a big cance I don't have it.

Shoot m PM if you have anything on offer and me can work on a deal.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Look on stuff of legends and give us pics of what you are looking for.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Look on stuff of legends and give us pics of what you are looking for.


Wilco, thanks.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I have some of these, I'll have a look and get back to you


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a termi chappie that I put on the new base... Pics somewhere in sig


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

hey we have a load of OOP warhammer 40k. Heres a link to our ebay store have a browse and see if you can find any. However most of our OOP stuff is not listed as we dont know what the models are. So if you could supply pics of any of the ones you were looking for we have a lot of back stock not listed. heres the link

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/miniaturesofthemillennia


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

just to add we do have a number of chaplains listed on the store at the minute


----------

